# Tháp giải nhiệt tashin 1200 rt Teco Xuong Minh 4 cells 300rt



## quangtc0004 (13/11/20)

Tháp giải nhiệt 300RT, tháp giải nhiệt nước 300rt, *Tháp giải nhiệt vuông tashin* TSS 300RT*4Cell - Là tổ hợp gồm 4 tháp giải nhiệt 300rt liên kết với nhau thành 1 tháp giải nhiệt 1200rt - Hotline: 0913.201.426





Báo giá tháp giải nhiệt vuông tashin

Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh là nhà nhập khẩu và cung cấp tháp giải nhiệt nước (hay còn gọi tháp giải nhiệt , cooling tower hoặc tháp làm mát nước). Tháp giải nhiệt nước là thiết bị được sử dụng rộng rãi trong công nghiệp, Khu công nghiệp lớn. Tháp giải nhiệt nước TASHIN rất được Khách hàng trong và ngoài nước ưa chuộng và sử dụng.





Hình ảnh tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin TSS 300rt do
*Công ty Xương Minh* nhập khẩu và cung cấp Toàn Quốc

* Thông số kỹ thuật của tháp giải nhiệt vuông 300*4cell, *tháp giải nhiệt tashin* 300rt*cell, 300ton*4cell, 1200ton
- Kích thước ( dài, rộng, cao ) : 10700 mm, 4880mm, 3830mm
- Trọng lượng khô 11240kg, Trọng lượng khi hoạt động 24440kg
- Đường ống ra : 4*DN200 , Đường ống vào: 8*DN150
- Khả năng làm mát: 4680000 kcal/Hr
- Công suất động cơ: 7,5kW , 10Hp
- Lưu lượng gió: 8800 m3/phút
- Lưu lượng nước: 15600 l/phút
- Khung, giá đỡ, được gia công thép hình và được mạ kẽm nhúng nóng, theo tiêu chuẩn Mỹ, Nhật, Hàn Quốc .
- Xuất xứ: Taiwan
=>Xem thêm model mới *Tháp giải nhiệt tashin tròn* với các chủng loại và công xuất

Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin là thiết bị làm giảm nhiệt độ của nước, giảm xả thải, tiết kiệm được chi phí sản xuất và thân thiện với môi trường.

[VIDEO]




*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

